# CAD Fountain Pen Solid Model



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 13, 2013)

One of the guys here had mentioned designing a pen using Autocad or other CAD programs. So I thought it would be interesting to draw a fountain pen using Solidworks CAD software. I decided to draw the nib first, as this is one of the more complex shapes in the design of a fountain pen. I'll be adding more images this week if you guys wanted to check back every now and then. Once we have a complete model, we can explore some new design ideas! Enjoy!


----------



## plantman (Jan 13, 2013)

:bananen_smilies035:   Nice work Denis !! You realy made every detail look impressive. Jim S


----------



## John Den (Jan 14, 2013)

I use TurboCAD to model a lot of my designs before I attempt to cut materials and find that this saves me a lot of waste and heartache. It also helps to crystallise my ideas.
3D modeling has been a revelation to me and mostly I prefer this approach.
I bought TurboCAD after using AutoCAD at work and have been pleasantly surprised at what it offers at a fraction of the seat price.
Regards.
By the way great nib rendering!
John


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2013)

TurboCAD is what I use also.

Ray


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow!   this is like the birth of a new pen!  I am waiting for the next piece to unfold. You are quite right in that he helps you to focus on the details....from my perspective it encourages me to think of the possibilities of modifications to my pens. Regards   Darrell


----------



## John Den (Jan 14, 2013)

> TurboCAD is what I use also.


 Hello Ray
Great Ain't it!
What version have you got.
I've just upgraded to Version 19 Platinum along with a new 64bit I7 Laptop and it fairly whizzes along.
Regards,
John


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice looking nib. One of the guys that worked here last year used Solidworks for a fair amount of stuff. It's a pretty amazing program. We used it mostly to test designs and find yield points (we're theatrical riggers).


----------

